
Automatically Editing Videos with JumpCutter - ryzvonusef
https://github.com/carykh/jumpcutter
======
ryzvonusef
Time code to the cliffnotes:

[https://youtu.be/DQ8orIurGxw?t=522](https://youtu.be/DQ8orIurGxw?t=522)

Basically instead of speeding up the entire video by 2x for a speed review, he
created a script with variable speeding, where the silent bits are speeded up
much faster than the talking bits, which means that the end result is much
shorter.

